# Interesting Article from ToolCrib/SMC



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Just saw this article in an email from Tool Crib. They were shocked (as am I) at the results of how many people had TV's in their shops. I can't imagine watching one even if I had the room! With the DC and other shop noises, it wouldn't seem to be even enjoyable should I put it out there. I like to follow some sports scores and such as much as the next guy, but this seems to be a very avoidable distraction. Do you all think the poll is accurate or did only the brave respond?


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good way to loose a finger.

I go to the shop to get away from the TV.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I used to have one on but recently with all the jibber jabber and commercial interruptions I never use it and the radio is just about history too.
I'm talk show aggravated to death here.
They start a provocative topic and call for listeners input then argue like braying moose and hang up.
I wouldn't mind having a CPU in there for plans and the like.

The short answer is the shop is part of my quiet time. <vbg>

Bob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*No to TV*, that sounds like an accident waiting to happen.

I have my radio tuned to NPR news most of the time.


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

I can get distracted easily enough without the aid of a TV. 
Sounds like something ment to keep far away from the shop 
at least while working in there.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd fall into the category that responded no and no. The mind mush that the TV has to offer is enough of a distraction that I don't think I'd go there.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree. Music is as far as I go. I don't think I would ever get anything done with a TV in the shop anyway. I would just start staring at it.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Phew! I'm glad that I wasn't the only one that thought this to be a not so great idea. After posting I had some other thoughts though. If I was in the shop for a living and remained there while planning and drafting or such, then maybe. Tools on, TV Off though. Or, if the shop is a "spousal avoidance center" as I've heard many claim, whatever (shame on you! haha). I've thought about getting the ITunes muffs but have reservations there as well. I like having 10 digits.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I know some people have a TV in the shop to watch woodworking DVDs about various techniques while they are working. That, in my opinion, is pretty sensible. When operating power tools? Not so much


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

No TV here. I have a radio that is hardly used because of the shop noise. I hope to buy a pair of the worktunes with the plugin for an MP3 device. I also could see having a TV for watching woodworking DVD's but I can think of many other things to spend money on other than a TV.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

When I'm carving, I enjoy music.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

with a TV in the shop you might be afraid that it would never get turned off. How do you turn off a TV if you just cut off all of your fingers?


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I admit that I built my cabinets to shelve a TV and stereo and even though I once installed a 13" set, I never watched it. Ended up giving it to my son for his place. The stereo stays though. When I fire up the sander, I crank up some Korn and let the dust fly! And yes, one summer long ago the Jehova's Witness gals came calling while I was knee deep in dust…Black Sabbath was blareing and singing something along the lines with Satan…Haven't seen those people since. But I did come home to find this really cool angel on my roof one day! The snow had melted just right! Hope this means the house is blessed.


----------



## Recycler (Feb 4, 2008)

Even if I had the room, I wouldn't want a TV in the shop. I don't like any distractions. I thought about putting in a stereo, but decided it was just one more thing to have to mess with.

Wood and tools are plenty of entertainment for me.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

I admit that I used to have a TV in the garage/shop. The reason was that I would make just enough noise to keep the kids away and I could watch Football in peace, they hated the noise and dust. I would make noise during commercials and sit and watch the game.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Radio in the shop is tuned to NPR and has stayed there for years


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't even turn on the radio in my shop anymore. If it wasn't for my bride, I'd probably seldom turn on the TV in the rest of the house.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

I just have a radio but recently learned that my ipod hooked into an old pair of computer speakers works great. I just put it in the shuffle mode and if something comes up I don't want to hear I just use the ijet remote I carry in my apron to skip to the next song. The remote is only about 1.5" x 2" and is weather sealed so dust is no problem. I cannot imagine watching a TV with all the distractions it would bring with it.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

No TV

BIG stereo. 4×200w with an iPod input, one speaker in each corner.

I am with Dadoo on that one. Rammstein is a great deterrent for any potential shop invaders.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Um . . . I got a tv. I have it on at times . . . not really to watch . . . but to listen.


----------

